# Pics of Titan(somewhat pic heavy)



## lizardboy101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's my not so big buddy Titan. His growth has been stunted by his previous owner. I've had him for a little over a year now. He's around 2 years old, 32 inches(missin quit a bit of his tail) or so and around 10 pounds(not sure on exact measurement or weight). When I first got him he was really skinny and had hip displasia so bad he couldnt use his back legs. Bobby could u possibly tell me on how big a normal extreme giant would be at his age?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome GU great pics


----------



## lizardboy101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks. He's awesome, definately my favorite herp i've ever owned


----------



## koikaren (Aug 21, 2009)

hes a beauty...kudos to you for rescueing him from his previous owner


----------



## lizardboy101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea I actualy bought him on the for sale thingy on here for 75$...the Argentine Black and White I got with him was worse than he was, by a long shot. He never ended up growing, I gave him to a friend and he's doin good...only 14 inches though


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 21, 2009)

He is absolutely one handsome, well behaved fellow!


...Jefroka


----------



## lizardboy101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes he is...inside...outside he likes to act like he's gonna tear you limb from limb. The only way to pick him up and get him back in is to wait for him to come to you or move very very very slowly around him. lol.


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 29, 2009)

that's a great looking big boy you have there...keep up the good work.... :-D


----------



## lizardboy101 (Aug 30, 2009)

So you guys think he's an average size for bobbies oldest clutch? Idk if him being as messed up as he was messed with his growth a huge amount or only a little bit. He's 32 inches, but he's lost more than 3/4's of his tail


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a 2008 extreme that's longer(almost 40 inches) but that's almost assuredly due to your boy's regenerated tail. Your boy is almost half again as wide(head and body) so I think if he is stunted it's not by much. Give him another growing season and I'm sure you'll have a beast. Btw, he looks awesome!


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 31, 2009)

He already is a beast! You have done a great job! He was in very bad health when you recived him I remember your other post of him. Again great job.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks like I said he's definately my favorite reptile. I Love the big guy to bits even when he is a cranky tird. lol. I just still feel bad for whoever mistreated him in the first place, to let him get so bad he had to be seriously neglected


----------



## lizardboy101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks like I said he's definately my favorite reptile. I Love the big guy to bits even when he is a cranky tird. lol. I just still feel bad for whoever mistreated him in the first place, to let him get so bad he had to be seriously neglected


----------



## jmiles50 (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are great pic's bro!


----------

